# Kanger SSOCC Nickel Coils



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (21/1/16)

Hey Vapers,

I went to the vape store to get Kanger Nickel coils but they told me its out of stock, so I bought these SSOCC Nickel coils. Now I'm confused, should these run in Nickel TC mode?

The resistance on the coil is 0.15 ohm but my mod is reading 0.24 ohm. I'm running it in TC mode for now just to be safe.


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Nope something is wrong there dude, SSOCC is STAINLESS STEEL ORGANIC COTTON COIL. So not a nickel coil at all! The Nickel coils are different. 

Can you post a photo of one of the coils please to confirm?


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (23/1/16)

I know SSOCC is stainless steel but apparently this coil has nickel wire as well, not sure how its infused. This coil has a blue o ring which usually means nickel. Pic below:


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (23/1/16)

Cylinder shape with blue o rings. 0.15 ohms 15W-50W range


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/1/16)

Pffft.. Kangertech's kangeronline site with their black & white pics for all the coils is about as useless as tits on a bull. You cannot verify the individual coils based on the color rings, as the buggers have no visible color rings in any of the photos, just the packaging is 'color-coded'.

I assume based on the resistance, that those are in fact Ni coils. A normal single 28G Ni coil should come it at around .14 / .15 ohm. The SSOCC coils tend to create confusion as its the coil unit that is made from Stainless Steel, not the coil itself.

Based on a description at http://kangertechuswholesale.com/kanger-ssocc-coils/ the blue (writing on the ) box should indicate Ni-200 coils.
http://www.myvaporstore.com/Kanger-NEBOX-SSOCC-Coils-p/krst-ak.htm also describes the 0.15 ohm coils as Ni-200.
The normal accepted standard for manufacturers is to use a blue ring to indicate Ni-200, so it looks like you should be OK if using this in TC mode for Nickel.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/16)

Ni200 wire, says so on the box. SSOCC is also the name for the new cylindrical coils perhaps from there the confusion... work quite a bit better than the old square one's if I dare say so ...

That's if you got the blue box .. if it's the red box it's SS and may as well run them in power mode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (23/1/16)

Okay so the housing is stainless steel but the coil is Nickel?


----------



## Nimatek (23/1/16)

Yup, that is correct. Never seen the Nickel ones in the new shape which is what confused me. But that looks like the new design coil and the colour coding should mean it is Nickel based on the old colours used.

So you can slap that in the tank and run Ni mode Temp Control on the mod.


----------

